# Personal trainer wanted



## Rod (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking for a personal trainer in the bournemouth / poole area. Does anyone have any experiance or reccomendations they can pass me?

Thanks,
Rod.


----------



## am64 (Jul 30, 2010)

hey rob you still looking for a trainer ? my nephew has just passed his PT exams and is in Poole ...any help ?


----------

